# Ssutton's Wife attacks my daughter!!!



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Apparently men are civil but wives well.... they have minds of their own. This all stems from some post I don't even know about...but at least I was able to take the brunt of the blast to protect my daughter.

Thank you Shawn and your wife is amazing, please pass my family's and daughters thanks.

A couple soldiers to protect the goods.



She loves blankets, she pulls them up by her face when she goes to sleep.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww.....she's adorable. You know for a fact she's your's? LOL
JK.

Nice hit. I little security for everyone!! :tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Apparently men are civil but wives well.... they have minds of their own. This all stems from some post I don't even know about...but at least I was able to take the brunt of the blast to protect my daughter.
> 
> Thank you Shawn and your wife is amazing, please pass my family's and daughters thanks.
> 
> ...


My son used to do the same thing...she is beautiful......congrats...

Nice hit BTW


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Awwwwwwwww.....she's adorable. You know for a fact she's your's? LOL
> JK. :tu


I ask the same thing everytime I see her. No way she can be his:SM:SM

Great hit!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

That is just dirty, when did Club Stogie become so sick as to send explosive devices to harmless children?  I am just saddened and disturbed by this blatant disregard for human life 





Wow, what a hit :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

fissure30 said:


> I ask the same thing everytime I see her. No way she can be his:SM:SM
> 
> Great hit!


 :r:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Awwwwwwwww.....she's adorable. You know for a fact she's your's? LOL
> JK.
> 
> Nice hit. I little security for everyone!! :tu


:tpd: :r:r:r


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Dan,


I am glad you were able to deflect the blast. Karie had a blast looking at the baby stuff!!!! Shes adorable!!



Enjoy the tag-alongs the Party is from 99



Shawn


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

What a beautiful smile!
:tu

Nice hit too!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

How cool is that!

Great hit and a beautiful daughter.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Haha.

Dan is a whiney little girl. That blanket should have been for him. J/K bro.


Great hit. Enjoy the smokes Dan and take good care of that baby girl buddy.


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Are you in the corner crying yet:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

No mercy Shawn! No freaking mercy!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

OH MAN HOW CUTE!!!!! She's adorable - Daddy's little girl. Great hit!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice one Shawn!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very cool hit on such a cutie!:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful picture Dan

Great gifts there, way to go Shawn's wife:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderfully thoughtful Hit!!!

What a cutie!!!

Those smokes are beautiful too!!!:tu


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Haha.
> 
> Dan is a whiney little girl. That blanket should have been for him. J/K bro.
> 
> Great hit. Enjoy the smokes Dan and take good care of that baby girl buddy.


Maybe there was two blankets? JK 

Nice hit!

James


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I get the feeling that Shawn may b e sealing his own fate with this one.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

This is one cool hit Shawn. The pictures are priceless! :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

She is an angel !! 
My daughter Sydney has the same blanket and loves it !!

Great smokes and a great hit!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice shawn.....love to see ya welcome someone into the world nevermind CS :tu


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

:tuMAN! That is awesome! I'm speechless about this one! :tu

Shawn


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Single acts of kindness cannot disguise the evil behind the man.

What will you do next? Pets?:tu

tt:cb


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

That Sutton family! Just when you think they've hit the bottom of the well of generosity, they come up with something like this! Great job guys...give Karie a well deserved hug!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Ya gotta watch those Suttons!! They are evil-doers!! Great hit!


----------



## Trace63 (Jun 24, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Apparently men are civil but wives well.... they have minds of their own. This all stems from some post I don't even know about...but at least I was able to take the brunt of the blast to protect my daughter.
> 
> Thank you Shawn and your wife is amazing, please pass my family's and daughters thanks.
> 
> ...


Wow great hit but I have to say. That is one BEAUTIFUL baby.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

The Suttons amaze again--- never fails!


Dan, your daughter is beautiful. Hard to believe she's yours :r


----------

